# how to break up with a pigeon



## kiwilove (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi, I adopted another pigeon for my handsome boy Kiwi and he doesn't seem to like her. He must still be mated to me and he doesn't seem to understand that we've broken up. They are together all the time in an outside hutch and he only sees me a few times a day when I'm changing the food or water. Even though he has a lovely girl pigeon who is quite interested in him and even a nestbox he won't pay her any attention, or he attacks her sometimes if she tries to get cuddly.

It breaks my heart. Any advice? THey have already been together for almost 2 weeks, and before that I kept them side by side in different cages during the night and outside together during the day. Now they're outside together night nd day. I just want him to fall in love with a real pigeon instead of me as I can't be a proper pigeon wife.

Any advice is very much appreciated.


----------

